# Drill press vise fixture.



## cascao (Jul 7, 2013)

I been using this bicicle seatpost clamp to hold my vise in drill press for a long time.
It´s very handy (and inexpressive). So I sharing here.





:jester:


----------



## Codered741 (Jul 7, 2013)

Very nice idea!

I have always liked cam-locking clamps, especially the t-slot ones for the mill.  I am probably going to steal this!

-Cody


----------



## Ray C (Jul 7, 2013)

Nice!  I'm still looking for a half-decent drill press vise.  What's the top side of that thing look like?

Ray



cascao said:


> I been using this bicicle seatpost clamp to hold my vise in drill press for a long time.
> It´s very handy (and inexpressive). So I sharing here.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cascao (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm not sure if I understood...
It is 4" in the jaws average chinese quality.
In order to have one good quality vice I think you have do buy one mini mill and made it yourself. :LOL:


----------



## Ray C (Jul 7, 2013)

Some of the ones I've seen lately are so cheaply made they wont even hold a part square or if you want to drill a line of holes, the line won't be straight.  I was hoping you had one that's half decent.


Ray




cascao said:


> I'm not sure if I understood...
> It is 4" in the jaws average chinese quality.
> In order to have one good quality vice I think you have do buy one mini mill and made it yourself. :LOL:


----------



## cascao (Jul 8, 2013)

This vise is ok.


----------



## churchjw (Jul 8, 2013)

That is a great idea.  It lends itself to several uses now that you show this.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## cascao (Jul 28, 2013)

Upgrade. Fast table lock too.


----------

